# Bunny and her sister are here! :D



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

We picked up Bunny and Rosemary this afternoon and they are settling in quite well. :clap:  I'm going out to take some pictures in a few minutes


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

PICs! :clap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

glad they are settling in.......... that is wonderful .......can't wait for pics....... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

They were both being little stinkers for the set up pics, but I managed to get them to stay pretty still. :roll: Plus they were both tucking their rumps :roll: They both have the most beautiful blue eyes. Hopefully I'll have some bouncy kids in March :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How awesome!

Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very very beautiful does! Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Petty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls! :drool: Glad you like them! :thumb: I love Bunny!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww -- congrats on the newest members to your herd! How sweet they look!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all very much. Im very happy with them.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Now for some head pictures 

My buck Jake wanted his picture taken too


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

JAKKKKKEE!!!MY LOVE! lol

I love seeing that perdy boy! Give him some camera time too! hehe


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> JAKKKKKEE!!!MY LOVE! lol
> 
> I love seeing that perdy boy! Give him some camera time too! hehe


Lol! I sure will. I think his kids are going to be beautiful. I really love his rich red buckskin color. I'm taking reservations for his kids right now too :greengrin: 
Here's a pic of him with the does.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH you KNOW I would love a kid from him lol....WISSSSHHHH you were closer!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Me too. It would probably be like a 6-7 hour drive for you to get here I believe. I wonder if anybody would be traveling from AZ to CA next May?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya that wouldnt work hahaha but if we found transport then that would be awesome!

Like I need more goats LOL

Oh PS....Im breeding Georgia to Couragous


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I hope Georgia has some very nice little doelings for you  Couragous is such a lovely buck.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hes super dairy too!

Georgia was a quint so you would think she would have alot...her first time she had 1 but he was HUGE lol

Cant wait to see babies next spring!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see babies next spring![/quote]

Me too! :greengrin:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jake looks happy with his new girls.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yep, he sure is


----------

